# Finally.....some relief



## Bella15 (Nov 13, 2017)

I've been plagued with IBS for about ten-twelve years now. For the longest time I didn't even know I had it, because it would come and go. I'd go months without any episodes, so I didn't think anything of it. I just knew I had to be careful and not eat certain things. It wasn't until early last year I had urgency/frequency when eating certain foods, anything greasy, cheese, milk, butter, mayo, etc. And this time, it hasn't gone away so I knew something was up. I haven't been to a doctor for it, but know I need to. I'm just petrified of getting scoped. I used to work in the medical field and know what all that entails. Ugh.......









So, I've tried watching what I eat, and have been taking Omeprazole. I found "Heather's Tummy Tamers' Peppermint Oil" pills about a month ago and it has helped but I still have to be cautious of what I eat. Last week I found this site and read someone's story about how Acid affects the body and one needs to neutralize it with Alkaline. I was at the grocery store last week and saw alkaline water in the drink aisle, so I decided to get some. It's called "blk" and it is black in color from the Fulvic Trace Minerals. I drink about 1/3 in the morning and 1/3 in the late afternoon, and so far so good. I still take a Peppermint Oil pill about thirty minutes before I eat and I don't over do it. If I am going to eat Alfredo for example, I don't eat anything buttery or cheesy and I'm careful with the amount of sauce I use. But before if I even attempted this, I would be in the bathroom within minutes of eating doubled over in pain. I'm not saying this is a "cure-all," but I can say that it has helped me. I do agree that there is a lot of acid in the body and our bodies don't know how to handle it, so having some alkaline in the body helps counteract this.

We all respond to things differently. Just because this works for me doesn't mean it will work for everyone; however, it doesn't hurt to try. I just thought I'd throw this out there for those of you who have tried everything under the sun, but found nothing that really works as of yet.

Bella


----------



## Frenchneedyou (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi, because you are managing your condition, you should maybe try "kratom". It have helped maybe people and it's natural.


----------

